
Yahoo Launches Green Icon Contest - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2007/08/10/yahoo-launches-green-icon-contest
======
tuukkah
I thought it wasn't about "Green" but this green:
<http://www.aboutus.org/UniversalWikiEditButton>

